# Intel KMS + fbsplash

## trilexx

hey there,

I'm currently using xf86-video-intel-2.10.0 drivers from portage and have enabled KMS in kernel.

```

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

```

I have also enabled initrd support:

```

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

```

I have created an initramfs image for my resolution and added the following lines to my grub.conf:

```

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.33

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.33-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 rootfstype=ext4 video=1440x900@50 elevator=noop i915.modeset=1 splash=silent,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1

initrd /boot/splash/initrd-spl-natural_gentoo-all

```

However, the splash is not displayed right after grub, but later when fbcondecor is started. I have tried different themes... What do I have to enable or configure to display the splash right after grub?

Thanks in advance,

trilexx

----------

## Rexilion

Do you have all the theme files inside the initramfs?

----------

## trilexx

Hello Rexilion,

I have used 

```
splash_geninitramfs
```

so I think yes? Does this script sometimes create corrupt initrds?

trilexx

----------

## Rexilion

 *trilexx wrote:*   

> Hello Rexilion,
> 
> I have used 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, I thought in case you have created your own initramfs you might have forgotten to insert the themes (I made that mistake too and it took ages to find what was causing it   :Razz:  ).

My second guess would be:

- add quiet to your kernel grub.conf line

and

- change console=tty1 to CONSOLE=tty1 (this makes a difference if I'm not mistaken)

Good luck!

----------

## trilexx

hey,

CONSOLE and quiet did change something. It now suppresses some information and switches to the right resolution immediately. So thanks for that  :Smile:  However, I still do not get the splash...

trilexx

----------

## v_andal

As far as I know, splash does not work with KMS.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *v_andal wrote:*   

> As far as I know, splash does not work with KMS.

 

working fine here, though like the original poster mine does not start immediately after grub

This is about the best I ended up doing

```

# cat /proc/cmdline

root=/dev/sda3 splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 rootfstype=ext4 quiet

```

I get my usual natural_gentoo splash, same as I did when I used FB and no KMS

----------

## trilexx

 *v_andal wrote:*   

> As far as I know, splash does not work with KMS.

 

Taken from the official fbsplash faq (http://fbsplash.berlios.de/wiki/doku.php?id=docs:faq):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Can fbsplash be used with KMS  (Kernel Mode Setting)?
> 
> Absolutely! KMS provides a standard framebuffer device which allows fbsplash to operate in the usual fashion. In the case of Intel hardware, the framebuffer driver is called inteldrmfb, and is provided by the Intel DRM module, not by intelfb. In fact, you don't even need to have intelfb enabled if you're using KMS. This also means that in case you want to take advantage of the early silent splash feature (this requires the fbcondecor kernel patch), you need to have the Intel DRM module built into the kernel.
> ...

 

I do get the splash, but not right after grub...

----------

## v_andal

Good news. Then I'll try to enable it on my system. Last time when I've tried to do it I was told that it won't work and it didn't  :Smile: 

----------

## Rexilion

 *trilexx wrote:*   

> I do get the splash, but not right after grub...

 

Hmm, right after grub is not possible now I think of it. You need to give the kernel at least a small moment to explore the available hardware   :Wink:  . However, perhaps something is possible with grub2? It's the next version of grub with also supports framebuffers. It won't support fbsplash, but might accelerate the fbsplash start if you use it.

----------

## trilexx

Well, I get the splash when fbcondecor starts... using a initramfs it should appear earlier...

----------

## v_andal

I was able to get it almost right after the grub. There's still short moment (less than a second) when the messages appear in low resolution, but then the correct resolution is set and the splash is loaded. In order to get this I had to compile the intel driver into the kernel (not as module) and make sure that initram contains the configuration for exactly this resolution.

----------

